# Milo in Missouri!



## rdanielle

My friend & I came across this guy at the show in Sedalia, MO. He has the sweetest disposition. We both would've loved to have him but we're at our limit with dogs. He's now in rescue waiting for the perfect family!

http://www.havaneserescue.com/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/821-milo-in-mo


----------



## Thumper

Aww what a cutie!! He looks like a Milo and I bet he'll have a home real soon 

Kara


----------



## StarrLhasa

Hi, Renee:

The description calls him a pup and says he weighs 10.7 lbs. He really is a cutie pie. Any idea how old he is or what his story is [beyond what is on the HRI site]?


----------



## pjewel

What a cutie! Love his name. I hope someone on the forum gets him.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

pjewel said:


> What a cutie! Love his name. I hope someone on the forum gets him.


Yes, I thought Geri's Milo had gone on vacation!!!


----------



## froju

Just want to let you know that Milo has a new home. We adopted this beautiful little boy on Saturday 8/27. Pat Potter from Havanese Rescue in Missouri met us in Nashville,TN with him. This was half way between St Louis and Black mountain, NC (our home). He is the sweetest best behaved and loving dog that we ever hoped to find. We are so thrilled with him and are so grateful to Pat for all of her help.


----------



## Sheri

Woo-hoo! So glad you've joined us!

Welcome!

(Oh, I forgot to let you know that photos are required! Ha!)


----------



## pjewel

I'm as thrilled for your Milo as I am for you. Please let us know all about him and his antics. You're in for an exciting time. And yes, pictures are a requirement.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

froju said:


> Just want to let you know that Milo has a new home. We adopted this beautiful little boy on Saturday 8/27. Pat Potter from Havanese Rescue in Missouri met us in Nashville,TN with him. This was half way between St Louis and Black mountain, NC (our home). He is the sweetest best behaved and loving dog that we ever hoped to find. We are so thrilled with him and are so grateful to Pat for all of her help.


I am so happy for you and Milo. Please keep us posted and Sir Winston thanks you, too!!!


----------



## luv3havs

Congratulations! Milo sounds wonderful and I'm glad you found this forum.
Now, we need some pictures!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Congrats!!!!! Pictures...Pictures we need pictures and we would love to hear all about Milo, no detail is too small. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rdanielle

This is great news!! So glad you found the forum  Congrats, he's the perfect lil dog


----------



## TilliesMom

YAY! Congratulations!!! And welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Pattie

Excellent!


----------



## Momo means Peach

I had thought about him also, since he's so close to where we live. However, the timing isn't right for another. I'm glad that he is going to a loving home. Congrats!


----------



## gelbergirl

Congrats froju on your new hav rescue. Welcome!


----------



## clare

I love happy endings,or should I say happy beginnings!!


----------



## froju

*Re: Milo*

Milo loves long walks, belly rubs, getting brushed, snuggling in laps, chewing bully sticks and relaxing to classical music. He is a very fast learner and by the second day accomplished walking on a loose lead. He is housebroken and sleeps through the night. We feel very blessed to have him in our lives. Pictures will be posted if someone would please explain how to do that.


----------



## froju

*Milo's first pictures*

Attached are Milo's first pictures


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

froju said:


> Attached are Milo's first pictures


What a handsome boy. You must be so proud!!!! I am jealous...but very happy for Milo, he looks like he is very happy with you???


----------



## pjewel

Look at that sweetheart! What a cutie pie. I think you got very lucky when Milo came into your life and I suspect he is in for a wonderful, loving future. Congratulations to you both.

The fact that he's housebroken is in itself a gift.


----------



## irnfit

Congratulations to you and Milo. You are both very lucky to have found each other. He looks like a sweetie.


----------



## luv3havs

Great pictures of Milo! He looks right at home.


----------



## rdanielle

He's looks like a very happy boy! Look at that smile on his face


----------



## Jplatthy

Awww congrats! Glad you could rescue this little baby...he looks so happy and AT HOME!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Milo is a cutie for sure, what a happy looking boy and of course handsome as well. Again congrats on your new boy and thinks for the pictures!!!!! I showed his pic to my DH and of course he thought he was a doll, but the 'housebroken' brought out "wow, how impressive little Milo is". DH is still shell shocked from when I yelled at him that our dog Misty did not have accidents when alone with him, He let it happen by inattention. So happy you and Milo found each other.


----------



## clare

You can see the intelligence in his eyes particularly the last photo,what a stunning little fellow.


----------



## Kathie

What a beautiful boy! Welcome to you both! :welcome:


----------



## froju

Thanks for your congrats and good wishes. Milo is such an angel and fit right into our lives without any problem adapting. At present, he is an only dog as our last dog, a miniature poodle, passed away last December.


----------



## Miss Paige

so glad to see you found the Forum-you are in a great group of people. And I have to tell everyone what a great family Milo now has-it was so nice to meet both of you and so wonderful to watch as Milo found his "furever" home. Give him a hug from Auntie Pat and tell him we are so happy for him. Perfect start to a wonderful life-he is such a Lucky boy to have you both as his "parents" and you in turn are so blessed to have him sharing your home and hearts. Win-Win in all ways.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie (my true angel girl)
Ms T for as long as needed


----------



## froju

*Milo*

Thanks so much for the very kind words. We feel very blessed to have Milo in our lives.


----------



## StarrLhasa

We are so happy for you. Rescue dogs are so very special. Do you know how old your Milo is? 

And, Pat, we all thank you for being so generous with your time and family.


----------



## froju

*Milo*

Thank you. We agree, rescue dogs are very special. Milo is between two and three years of age. It's amazing how quickly he's adapted. He gets along with other dogs and is very social.
We are, indeed, very grateful to Pat for making this adoption possible.


----------



## Pipersmom

What a sweet boy, I love those pictures. Congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## DonnaC

I love the laying-on-my-back-for-a-tummy-rub pose!


----------



## dodrop82

He really is a precious find! Congratulations on your new love! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Oh my.... what a darling lil guy. Congratulations, enjoy your sweet pup.
Soooo happy he found a furever home.:angel:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

froju said:


> Thank you. We agree, rescue dogs are very special. Milo is between two and three years of age. It's amazing how quickly he's adapted. He gets along with other dogs and is very social.
> We are, indeed, very grateful to Pat for making this adoption possible.


My favorite pose and I love the color. Yes Rescues are priceless!!! So happy you have him!


----------



## froju

Thanks to all for your good wishes. 
Milo sends hugs


----------



## Ditto's Mom

Welcome and Congratulations! Looks like you have the perfect lil guy. He is just adorable, love the pictures.:grouphug:


----------



## irnfit

Every time I see new pics of Milo, I fall more in love. I think it's because his eyes remind me so much of my Shelby. He really is sweet.


----------

